# can the oppo 205



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

can the oppo 205 be connected to a denon 4300 amp using 7.1 analouge connections i want the best sound quality from my oppo 205 using the denon if not any other way of connecting it up to still get the very best sound quality from the oppo 205 thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

markyboy156 said:


> can the oppo 205 be connected to a denon 4300 amp using 7.1 analouge connections i want the best sound quality from my oppo 205 using the denon if not any other way of connecting it up to still get the very best sound quality from the oppo 205 thanks


The Denon lacks multichannel analog inputs so your only option is HDMI.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

The reason to use the multi-channel analog inputs is that higher-end players might have superior channel decoding on-board than the receiver has. But once you get out of the lower price brackets on receivers, and the Denon 4300 is definitely above the bracket I'm talking about, the decoders on the AVRs are usually just as good. Granted, the Oppo's do tend to have fantastic on-board channel decoding... but you're not going to be disappointed using HDMI in this case. It also saves a lot of cable, since you don't have to run 8 channels of line-level audio.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DqMcClain said:


> Granted, the Oppo's do tend to have fantastic on-board channel decoding... but you're not going to be disappointed using HDMI in this case. It also saves a lot of cable, since you don't have to run 8 channels of line-level audio.


Especially since he cannot run 8 channels of line-level audio because the Denon lacks 8 channels of line-level audio input.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

If best multichannel music sound is the goal, and HDMI is his only option (and it is indeed with the Denon 4300); then the Oppo 203 would do just fine. IMO
For 'possibly' the best music sound quality from the 205, his best option is analog stereo RCA connection.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

NorthSky said:


> If best multichannel music sound is the goal, and HDMI is his only option (and it is indeed with the Denon 4300); then the Oppo 203 would do just fine. IMO
> For 'possibly' the best music sound quality from the 205, his best option is analog stereo RCA connection.


As long as his music is only in stereo.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Of course; that was automatically assumed, for what can be a beneficial use of owning the 205 over the 203. 

And even if the OP has several hi-res multichannel music material. Then HDMI is the only option to go for those. 

In the future he can always upgrade to a better receiver with more jacks in the back (connections, including 7.1 multichannel RCA analog input, an XLR stereo input), or a pre/pro.
_____

I see many AV receivers (2017 models) still sporting composite video jacks, and component video jacks, in and out. 
And the 4K Blu-ray players equipped with analog 7.1 multichannel output available today are the Oppo 203/205 and Panasonic 900. Any other hi-end BR players like those? 

Another option is to sell the Denon 4300 AV receiver and buy one that has the multichannel analog input. 
Maybe the next Marantz AV8804 pre/pro with HDMI Dolby Vision pass thru? HDMI version 2.1 (for 8K).


----------



## gizampic (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,
my 2 cent advice may be to sell the Denon 4300 and to look for an used AVR5800 or AVR5803. You'll get a top 8 channels power amp with two independent analog 8 channel inputs and a perfect 0.5 dB step volume control for 5 - 600 bucks.
Giorgio from Torino, Italy


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

That ↑ or keep the Denon 4300, sell the Oppo 205, buy the Oppo 203, use the leftover money to buy more multichannel music software.


----------

